# Powerlifter to Bodybuilder



## Future (May 8, 2008)




----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Can't beat a powerlifters thick set.

Can clearly tell you've done loads of squatting. Excellent stuff :biggrin:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

great build there mate, alot good thick mass, when you competing


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Good chest and quads very good density. Perhaps you were a better squatter/bencher than a deadlifter?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

lookin good mate, legs look big in the pics


----------



## Future (May 8, 2008)

Actually I squatted 1004 and deadlifted 810 so those were my lifts. I benched 580 before all the bench shirts started standing on their own. 

My show is MAy 31st.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Fck me!! Those legs!! Absolutely fcking amazing!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

wow...I know alot of people have said this but damn those legs are good, alot powerlifters have made a transition into bb with a success trey brewer a bsn sponsered bb being one of them, and hes got huge legs too!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow the Future on this forum. We blessed this guy is an animal


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Future said:


> Actually I squatted 1004 and deadlifted 810 so those were my lifts. I benched 580 before all the bench shirts started standing on their own.
> 
> My show is MAy 31st.


Those are major stud lifts dude, nice work


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

Amazing legs.

How long have you been training like a BB'er? - thats if you have changed your training routines at all.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

What federation did you lift with?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

dam those legs are impressive, did you squat wide as a powerlifter also? To have quads like that...amazing


----------



## Future (May 8, 2008)

Galtonator said:


> Wow the Future on this forum. We blessed this guy is an animal


LOL I wouldnt go that far but that is nice of you to say.


----------



## Future (May 8, 2008)

wogihao said:


> What federation did you lift with?


None. I left the sport a few years back. Too many injuries and surgeries. Finally gave up the training 2 years ago and switched to bodybuilding.

I appreciate the positive feedback.

I know I have alot of work to go pro. I am hoping Gary from BIOHAZARD will be able to help me.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Amazing quads mate, superb!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Future said:


> None. I left the sport a few years back. Too many injuries and surgeries. Finally gave up the training 2 years ago and switched to bodybuilding.
> 
> I appreciate the positive feedback.
> 
> I know I have alot of work to go pro. I am hoping Gary from BIOHAZARD will be able to help me.


Gary Howel is top bloke, your be in safe hands there! Im not sure about your chances at pro (your back would be a major problem) to be honest but there's no reasion you couldnt be a good amature.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

thick as fcuk dude!


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Good going mate, i went form competitive powerlifter in BAWLA and BPO and BPC (under 82.5kg category), and made the switch to bodybuilding 3 years ago, its a nice switch to make and you already have the right mind set for heavy leg/back/chest sessions etc, its just the dieting I find hard.

Your lift total is impressive mate, my best bench at bodyweight of 78kg was 167kg, best deadlift 287.5kg and best squat was 280kg, won Mr South West (BAWLA) a couple of times and a few other titles including 2002 British deadlift champion in the 80kg category (BPC), but i enjoy bodybuilding a lot more, and im lucky to be guided by one of the sports best, Tom Blackman, its been quite a mind-set change, but I dont regret it, good luck, look forward to seeing you on stage mate.


----------



## Future (May 8, 2008)

Thanks guys. I know since only doing bodybuilding for just 2 years I can make something happen. I am patient...and this is fun.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Future said:


> None. I left the sport a few years back. Too many injuries and surgeries. Finally gave up the training 2 years ago and switched to bodybuilding.
> 
> I appreciate the positive feedback.
> 
> I know I have alot of work to go pro. I am hoping Gary from BIOHAZARD will be able to help me.


If you didn't lift with a Federation, did you actually compete or were those gym lifts?

I've trained several times with Gary back years ago in Hereford, when him and Phil Spooner were still running Biohazard together. He's a character alright.

Funnily enough I went the other way from bodybuilding to powerlifting - can't imagine why anyone would prefer all that dieting.


----------



## Future (May 8, 2008)

I didnt say that I didnt life in a fed. And yes my best lifts were 3 weeks from my national qualifier in 2003 I think. Something like that.

THis is me here...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Future said:


> THis is me here...


Nice


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

awesome video!

i did worry when you turned green though!

is it standard in all squat techniques or just a powerlifting thing?


----------



## Future (May 8, 2008)

Just an update. Didnt do my show. Just too run down. Taking the year off to grow more.

I am around 275-280, 10% range...very strong. Working with LG Sciences as well...


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

just saw this ur a big ****er lol. nice 1


----------



## Future (May 8, 2008)

Thanks. Been offline for a while. Starting to post here and there. Mostly some journal stuff.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Your likes are very impressive mate


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

How tall are you buddy?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

whrers your youtube videos gone'? i tried to look but says you removed them...


----------



## Future (May 8, 2008)

Woke up at the early and angering 4 am to stumble around listening to my cat Izzy wanting me to pet her. She has this thing about bugging me when I have to pee. The "throne" is good alone time but no Izzy has to crowd me. Can't I just "go" in peace? Apparently not. I obliged her with a couple of belly rubs and back scratches.

I have this great ability to see in the dark and hear very well. Part bat? Not sure but I managed to walk into the kitchen without a hitch manuvering a million of my wife's shows, toys from pets and pets themselves that think I exist to soley fill their dishes with more food.

I pull out my trusty water bottle...filled it with Dark Rage...then with gross Tucson water...but hey...Dark Rage makes it all better. It's like the salsa of preworkout drinks.

Next is the looming task of waking my wife. My annoying ringer on my Android alarm didn't even make her stir. Hmmm....what would this morning bring? ALWAYS BEWARE THE SLEEPING GIANT! Well, she was up and making the bed...and naked. I stood taking it all in (thank you God for my eye sight in the dark!). She's is my bride. 

Bags were packed for the day. Work bags, workout bags, clothing bags and lunch bags were all packed and sitting by the door. Tami was off getting ready in the bathroom. She was quiet. NOT A GOOD SIGN. So I sheepishly poked my face in the bathroom and asked if she needed help. She asked me to get her lunch ready after letting me know what she wanted...plus I added some Dark Matter for post workout...and Pop Tarts.

I had sign up the the PREMIUM version of SLACKER radio. Say what you want but the name alone is way cooler than PANDORA...which always makes me think of that annoying Sargeant from AVATAR anyway.

Ok...workout written out? CHECK!

Headphones? CHECK!

Keys? CHECK!

I finished feeding Chloe and Lycan. I sat out on the deck with them while I sipped my Dark Rage. Ahhhh! Peaceful. The air was actually sorta cool. Very nice. This was my calm before the storm where I do what I do best...unleash some righteous indignation on the metal!

Tami and I headed to Gold's. She was still sleepy but willing to get her but in the gym while so many slept away the best time of the day.

Training for me has been tough over the last 6 months. I have moved some great weights for myself but the injuries and Valley Fever have been tough to beat. My training is about not giving up but knowing my limits. I have focused on total tonnage while moving at a faster pace. I am able to still build muscle and strength while letting things heal. I am also working to get leaner as well so this is something I think is the best plan for me.

Here we go...........

1. Floor Presses (Smith Machine)

I wish this was actually a smoother machine but it was pretty hard. If not for my shoulder I think I should have tried just free bar pressing instead. It was still ok but not ideal.

135x20

225x5

315x3x10 *60 seconds rest*

2a. Romanians with Safety Squat Bar

I like the thicker bar while working my grip with the double overhand. Felt great.

+270x6x4

2b. Swiss Bar Overhead Presses

Wow this was tough. My shoulder is weak but this is what I need to improve: GET BACK TO OVERHEAD PRESSES.

+140x6x4

*60 seconds rest on superset*

3a. Calf Raises

Stack (400)x6x4

Weak but made it with no pain! I will take that.

3b. Dumbell Upright Rows

55x6x4

3c. Overhead Tricep Extension (Smith)

+90x6x4

Was not sure if I would like this but my shoulder was fine and so was my bad elbow. It's a keeper for now anyway.

I made it through the session, huffing and puffing like a dying whale, but I made it. I weighed in at 258 which is about normal lately. My nutrition guy has me stabilized at here and it seems we are just seeing what the cardio along with lifting does for me physically. Energy is overall good and my strength is steadily moving up.

I stood outside of Gold's with my hatch of the Vibe up happily mixing my Dark Matter and started sipping it down. AH! Love that stuff. A while later I had some Pop Tarts, Up Your Mass with whole milk and a little more water. All in all a great way to start my day.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

nice to have you back best ofter two years


----------



## Future (May 8, 2008)

Droid technology helps make it possible.


----------



## Future (May 8, 2008)

Saturday training is great because I can sleep in and also have a couple days off from training. Work is so busy that hitting the gym on Tuesday and Thursday during the work week is enough. So it's almost enjoyable to training on Saturday. Less stressful. I can go at whatever pace I like. No pressure to hurry up and finish so I can get my butt to work.

Tami and I walked into Gold's around 2:30pm. NICE! One of my friends was finishing up his squat workout. He is a truck. The guy has shoulders and back as wide as a barn. He is a firefighter/emt too. Really cool guy. He finished up repping out with 545 on squats and then we chatted. I could tell I was getting too chatty with my DARK RAGE kicking in. He was "shifty" so I could see he needed to get going. He politely said he had a guild meeting to get to. I gave him a puzzled look. He could see my cluelessness and said , ..."for WOW?" I still had the same dumb look possibly dumber. "World of Warecraft?" LIGHT BULB! I laughed, "So you are one of those nerds?" He said it was alot of fun for him and a nice way to unwind. I was immediately hoping my friend realized I was just teasing. Hey, I still watch cartoons.  So my friend took off to finish his training and I started to hunker down with my lifting journal, jam to my SLIPKNOT station on SLACKER and do my active warm ups.

LET'S GO!

Started off with neutral grip chins. Love this exercise and it seems to really work my back while using my biceps too.

Neutral grip chins:

Bodyweight + 35 x 3 reps x 10 sets

**60 sec rest between sets**

I was much stronger and more explosive on this exercise. I like that this is a less demanding way to start my training but really gets my momentum to steam roll the rest of my workout.

2a. JM Press on Smith

I switched to a heavier smith but it doesnt stick so it was great. I felt alot of tricep work but nothing on my shoulder which was awesome. My sets were fast and explosive with great control.

245x 6 reps x 4 sets

2b. Alternating Dumbel Curls

I am needing to warm up my shoulder and wrists a bit more for this. Maybe some band work next time. I felt some achiness in my shoulders on these.

55 x 6 reps x 4 sets

2a & 2b were supersetted with 60 seconds to rest between rounds.

THE BIG FINISH!

This seems to really get me. Tough series but I was determined. As I was loading up the hack squat I was getting more enraged and determined. I was going to do what I do. Nothing was gonna stop me!

3a. Seated Toe Raises

180 x 6 reps x 4 sets

**Felt ok on my leg**

3b. Seated Ham Curls (Hammer Strength)

115 x 6 reps x 4 sets

**Maybe a little too heavy. I don't like how it makes me sorta arch so will try the seat belt next time**

3c. Hack Squats

This exercise is mine. Talk about moving some iron!

1000 x 6 reps x 4 sets

This was just stupid easy. Felt great. It was also nice because my wife was watching so showing off is always nice at that point. I think she was Facebook the whole time though and missed it. LOL

Sweaty, chalky and a little bloody...I sat down beside my bride to suck down more water. Good session! Now time to put all this weight away

Torn calf is doing ok.


----------



## Future (May 8, 2008)

Where I am now is just getting my injuries dealt with while getting healthier.


----------



## Future (May 8, 2008)

I have my facebook page if you want to stop by there as well: https://www.facebook.com/body2buildtrainingsystems


----------



## Future (May 8, 2008)

30 min sLow cardio, foam rolll, stretch...


----------



## Future (May 8, 2008)

z6D6WYegfpU

S9APIshTUx0


----------



## Future (May 8, 2008)

Gonna compete in Bros vs Pros at the new Metroflex in Phoenix Aug 28. 405 squat rep challenge. Going for 35-40 reps.


----------



## Future (May 8, 2008)

http://www.body2build.biz/2011/07/july-23-2011-waterbury-training.html?m=1


----------



## Future (May 8, 2008)




----------



## UK_builder (Jul 26, 2011)

Impressive legs, great body all over


----------



## Future (May 8, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Them quads.......


----------



## aaronrugby (May 14, 2011)

quadasorusrex!


----------



## Future (May 8, 2008)

LOL thanks guys. Handy as a powerlifter.


----------



## Future (May 8, 2008)

Training is really doing well. I conditioned myself for almost a month before starting up my strength cycle.

I started working my bar shoulder using Swiss bar presses are the core overhead pressing movement. I worked up to 215 for 6 reps which considering its new I was ok with. My shoulder was actually ok but I have developed some tendinitis in the other arm because of it overcompensating. More dumbell work I think is needed and alot of ice with stretching.

I am using an app on my Droid to track my training. I see the value of tracking tonnage to keep my recovery going strong. The app does a nice job of that and is fairly user friendly. It's called "Liftbook" and is available on the Android Marketplace.

Yesterday I squatted strong. I had been doing low box squats so I was curious how I would squat. I hit 585 for 10 reps raw. Felt really good. I then practiced in knee wraps for the squat contest I am looking to do at the end of the month. I hate knees wraps because they throw off my form a little bit. Still I hit 20 reps with 405 in less than 40 seconds. Then I stopped. Pretty easy. Total tonnage on work sets was 5850 lbs.

Westside for Skinny Bastards and the Waterbury method use several exercises together with no rest at times. I really like doing this now. Basically if the squat is my first exercise then I move on to a few movements which I label 2a, 2b etc. I will do reps not to failure but somewhere in the 75-85% range. I do each exercise for a set with no rest and at the last of the series I will rest 60 seconds. Then I repeat.

Example:

2a. Standing Calf Raises

2b. Tate Extensions

2c. Pin Wheel curls

I do 3-4 sets for anywhere from 6-10 reps. Great way to get alot in fast while working on overall conditioning too.

I heard that the USPA is still looking for a 275 lifter for the Olympia meet. I put in my bid for lifting but who knows. Also getting some Rhino wrist and knee wraps as well. Anxious to give these a go to where at the "Bros vs Pros" event in Chandler, AZ.


----------



## Future (May 8, 2008)

I got the invite to lift at the Olympia.


----------



## Future (May 8, 2008)

Today is deadlift day. First time since calf tear 2 months ago. See how it goes.


----------



## Future (May 8, 2008)

Not a bad session. Finished with 595x5.

Chins

Bwt+25 x 10 x 3

Good morning SSB

270 x 10 x 3


----------



## Future (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Future (May 8, 2008)

Busy busy busy with new position.

Down to 250ish. Video taken this morning.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mental squatting mate!! Seriously strong an your hamstrings look really good inn the video.


----------



## Future (May 8, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Damn, i hope i get to that size one day (although I doubt I ever will) . :beer:

Great work!

I'm constantly Squatting and deadlifting my **** off.

Its tough, but worth it!


----------



## Future (May 8, 2008)

I'm almost 40 too. Takes time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

> I hit 585 for 10 reps raw


freaking amazing squats


----------



## Future (May 8, 2008)

Thanks. Have contest coming up on a week for squat reps with 405 shooting for 35-40 reps.


----------



## Future (May 8, 2008)

That was the worst bar ever. It hurt my back and was throwing me all over.

Hit 765 for 1 as well. My camera guy was spotting me.


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

Beast!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

animal!


----------



## Future (May 8, 2008)

Thanks guys. Now if I could get my deadlift worked out.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Future said:


> That was the worst bar ever. It hurt my back and was throwing me all over.
> 
> Hit 765 for 1 as well. My camera guy was spotting me.


Great going....good luck with the olympia invite


----------



## Future (May 8, 2008)

Thanks! I have the RxMuscle Bros vs Pros this Sunday too. Winner get $2k!


----------



## Future (May 8, 2008)

Barebones Barbell: This is housed at Crossfit Works in Tucson. They have a guy that wisely picked up some great power racks and bars. Tonight the owner said they would get more weights for me as well. Had a good night training. Will switch to the evenings now to be around the crowd there.

Paused 425 on bench and then did a touch and go with 475 all with a make shift bench set up...new bench should arrive tomorrow.

We have all the basics. Love it!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Updates Shawn?


----------



## powerhouseh (Jun 16, 2011)

looking good mate. keep it up & good luck.


----------

